

All movie tickets cost the same. Here's why they shouldn't - waxymonkeyfrog
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/01/why-do-all-movie-tickets-cost-the-same/250762/

======
rachelbythebay
Combine kickstarter with retro movie night. When enough people sign up to see
some classic movie in the theater again, it comes online and gets scheduled.
Then you show up and watch it with a bunch of people who want to see the same
movie, too.

Back to the Future was in theaters for one weekend about two years ago.
Imagine being able to do that same thing but with other movies on demand.
Being able to see some things on the big screen that I missed the first time
around would be nice.

------
floppydisk
Here's an experiment: Introduce "stock market" type pricing for movies within
a fixed range, ie minimum of $6 max of $20. With a limited number of seats per
theater, limited supply already exists so the more ticket purchases for a
movie means higher prices. People already offer similar solutions for night
clubs and bars, see <http://www.thedrinkexchange.com/> as an example.

Heck, you could even bake in movie "IPOs" and make it a game. New movie ticket
prices come out a week before launch and go up or down depending on the number
of people buying tickets in advance.

